# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gebruik van een andere pil

## pr1nc3s5

Haloooo...

Ik ben begonnen met de pil mercilon sinds december,,,mijn ongesteldcyclus was 19 dagen!!january was die 18 dagen en february 25 dagen is dit normaal of niet??


Helpme bedankt

----------


## Déylanna

Als ik het goed kan begrijpen uit jou post, had jij VOOR de pil een onregelmatige menstruatie cyclus?? Klopt dit?? Als dat het geval was, en jij NU een cyclus van 25 dagen hebt, dan zou je haast zeggen dat de pil zijn werk doet, zeg maar. De pil zorgt er namelijk ook voor dat je bij een onregelmatige cyclus een regelmatige cyclus krijgt. Zou me nog geen zorgen maken als ik jou was. Kijk het volgende maand ook nog ff aan. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Nee voor de pil had ik een regelnatige cyclus van 19 dgn,,,,en vanaf het eerste mnd(jan) is het 18 dgn geworden en february 25 dgn!!

Pls help me!!

----------


## Sylvia93

misschien moet je lichaam gewoon nog even wennen aan de extra hormonen die in de pil zitten, ik zou me niet teveel zorgen maken, van stressen blijft je menstruatie ook uit!!, 
wacht het gewoon af, het zal vanzelf goed komen, maak je maar geen zorgen

liefs,

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Oke bedankt

----------


## YALDA

en gaat het al een beetje of is het nog erger geworden ?
ik hoop voor jou dat het goed is gekomen .
veel suc6
liefst
...........

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Pr1nc3s5

Net zoals Yalda ben ik idd ook wel benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat.. Alles oké met het pilslikken?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

